# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Aquarium shops/streets in Taipei ??

## bbpippen

Hi all forumers and hardcore hobbyist!

Anyone been to taipei's stretch of shops that sells fishes, aquatic plants & moss etc?

If so do you have the address of it ??

Appreciate your help!

----------


## Kenng

The street is Meng Quan Tong Lu. Below is one of the post by brother Marle.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...n-Tong-Lu-Trip

----------


## hellomyfriend

Taipei 101 =X

----------


## limz_777

is there a lfs in taipei 101 ?

----------


## hellomyfriend

> is there a lfs in taipei 101 ?


no i am just kidding sorry

----------


## cdckjn

I am planning to go to Taiwan this Dec, perhaps can go and take a couple of photos to update this post.

----------


## vannel

Actually if you just google it, you will find that the aquarium street is called Minquan Dong Lu. Its not very accessible (cause of the lack of mrt to that area. but got bus.) Best bet would be to take a cab from, I think, the SongShan Airport station (brown line). From there, its a 5min drive to the area. 2 rows of shops on either side of the road showcase quite abit of fauna.

Do note that Singapore AVA states that 1 person is allowed (for ornamental fish) up to 3L of water or 30 livestock, whichever comes first. Also, you need to check it in with the luggage. Best if you can bring a Coleman tumbler for storage.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk

----------


## bbpippen

oh.. thanks alot for the updates! ill drop by!

----------


## jeremiahtan

> oh.. thanks alot for the updates! ill drop by!


Hey bro,

when are you going to visit that street? Am asking cox I am going taipei next Sunday.

Cheers,
Jeremiah

----------


## cdckjn

you can keep fishes in Coleman tumbler and then check in the tumbler with the fishes inside? or you handcarry tumbler up?

----------


## jeremiahtan

The rest r saying that tumbler is good. But another bro mentioned a styrofoam box. I am intending to stuff it in my luggage with clothing =D

----------


## jeremiahtan

Hey guys,

If anyone is going to check this street out, I would say its there and I found that the variety of fishes and plants are above average. What really amused me was to see purple and blue frogs. I would think its easier to take a cab to the street, the cab fare is pretty decent if you travel using meter and in the day.

Btw, I packed my apisto in my luggage and they are still alive and kicking  :Smile:

----------

